# Big Sur 2015



## Lids (Jun 29, 2008)

*Big Sur*

says 18100 cfs....anyone surfing today?


----------



## brokenpaddlejon (Sep 11, 2005)

Im thinking its going to come in middle of the week. Or maybe hoping.


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

That sounds right to me. Need about 20k. At 20k you want a fast boat. Above 24k or so, it'll surf a houseboat.


----------



## Brook (Nov 22, 2003)

*@19k*

Should come in at high 18's, foam at 19k upwards. See you all there for the shudder rudder fun of it this weekend!


----------



## -k- (Jul 15, 2005)

Took a visual today at 17,700. Not there yet but close. Two rollers open.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## neilonthesnow (Jun 5, 2015)

*How do you get there?*

Is there parking close? Do you need to shuttle?


----------



## peterholcombe (Mar 8, 2006)

-k- thanks for the update. I'm driving at 20k


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## -k- (Jul 15, 2005)

Parking is at the exit headed eastbound just past the roller dam and before the tunnel (Beavertail). Obey the parking signs as they will ticket. If you are coming from the west you need to use the powderhorn/Hwy 65 exit. You need to go south on 65 a ways to get back on I70 east bound.

The way the weather is this could turn out to be big tease. As mentioned, really the best when it starts breaking 20k, but there is usually surf-able stuff at 18.5+ if your local.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

To get back on I-70 west bound, there is an unofficial on-ramp between the guardrails on the north west side of the overpass.


----------



## skideeppow (Jun 16, 2009)

Any on hand Beta would be great. 17900 on the gauge and has not moved. Flash Flood advisory in effect for the area. Just got notification. 
Would love some eyes on it before i drive down.


----------



## ric (Apr 12, 2004)

*unofficial ramp...*

This is not a motor vehicle ramp, if troopers see ya they will ticket ya....


----------



## ric (Apr 12, 2004)

*Wave Sets...*

have a lot to do with the position of the gates at the dam also....


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

ric said:


> have a lot to do with the position of the gates at the dam also....


yep! just like lots of things.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 4, 2012)

Drove by this AM. 5 defined waves visible, third one had a surfable pile. Worth driving from Palisade for, but from anywhere further I'd wait.

2 rollers open.


----------



## skideeppow (Jun 16, 2009)

Im going to head over tomorrow at 1:00 pm from basalt. Its at 19k and rising


----------



## peterholcombe (Mar 8, 2006)

Thanks for the update! Keep them coming. 

I'm in






Glenwood and the wave here is in great shape but I am looking forward to some Big Sur action... 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Don (Oct 16, 2003)

*Big Sur*

I might head over Wednesday for a daytime session. Let me know if you want to meet up Peter.


----------



## -k- (Jul 15, 2005)

Here is a photo from 7:00 a.m. this morning at 19.3k a good friend sent over. Not quite there yet but should continue to bump today with all the rain spikes from up stream. Eagle jumped about 700 cfs last night!

Figure it may drop off a few days as the sun makes up time in the high country but hopefully i am wrong and it continues to spike.

Never gonna throw it down here like folks do in Glenwood, the surf here is all long and so chill.












Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Brook (Nov 22, 2003)

Sent from my iPhone on a wave using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Brook (Nov 22, 2003)

Little Big Sur- still a blast 15 years later


Sent from my iPhone on a wave using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

20K at Cameo on 6/13. Y'all have fun!


----------



## skideeppow (Jun 16, 2009)

Pretty sweet, river right had a sick shoulder


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

I'm bringing my shotgun for some drone hunting!!🚫


Sent from a fart in my pants...


----------



## -k- (Jul 15, 2005)

Headed down to big sur this evening after work from Eagle (leaving around 5). Surf a few hours then head back. Thought I would offer if anyone along the way wanted to ride along. Can take three and most forms of water craft. Flows should bump to 21k+


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## skideeppow (Jun 16, 2009)

Pretty good down there at 21500


----------

